# Silver Institute



## TXWolfie (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure if anyone ever seen this but just found it and it might be helpful to the forum
http://www.silverinstitute.org/


----------



## seawolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anyone checked this out?

Because of its resistance to pitting and tarnish, silver is used to coat CDs and DVDs.

I found this in the site above.
Mark


----------



## sena (Oct 19, 2011)

seawolf said:


> Has anyone checked this out?
> 
> Because of its resistance to pitting and tarnish, silver is used to coat CDs and DVDs.
> 
> ...


Thats super thin... :|


----------



## Claudie (Oct 22, 2011)

This page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Disc_bronzing discusses Silver and even Gold being used on disks. 
This page: http://answers.yourdictionary.com/science/who-discovered-silver.html tells that Silver is used to coat CDs with. 
Many sites are talking about using Silver as a coating on CDs. :|

Edit: 
This page discusses the different layers and materials used to make a compact disk, and how to identify them: http://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/crc/notes/html/19-1-eng.aspx


----------

